# Cane Toad Croak?



## Southside Morelia (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey all,

With all the recent hype of cane toads invading Gods country the Shire, I live near a creek and have heard some strange sounds over the last bout of wet weather mainly early morning when i go to work...

This is going to be hard to describe in writing, but the sound is like a "throaty knocking sound"..
It's a single knock/croak, then a pause then another.

What do cane toads sound like when they croak.
Like I said I have never heard this type of frog/toad before only over the last couple of weeks and I have never heard a cane toad, so i'm a tad confused...

I'll wait to the weekend and go out with a torch and see what I can find, but until then...do you best all you QLD'ers to try and descibe a cane toad croak...lol

Cheers Guys.


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 12, 2008)

It's a trilling noise, I hear it every night after rain.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 12, 2008)

Do they croak? I don't think I have ever heard them and there are heaps around here.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 12, 2008)

No it's definately not a trilling noise.
So that's good then, I would have been prepared to go out with some big boots on to do a bit of squishing...
Thanks for the reply...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 12, 2008)

Krystal said:


> Do they croak? I don't think I have ever heard them and there are heaps around here.


You have never heard them?
Wow that's strange, I would have imagined they would make a bit of noise...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 12, 2008)

I guess I just don't notice with all the dogs and crickets and my rats and mice in the room next to me? At the moment I can hear frogs, geckos and birds. Might go listen for toads tonight then - I feel a bit dumb for not noticing now!


----------



## cris (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is a canetoad call i cant describe frog calls well so i found an mp3

http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/images/canetoad.mp3


----------



## Krystal (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't notice that noise here at night but I guess it isn't an unfamiliar or strange noise either. Maybe I am just used to hearing it. Thanks for finding that


----------



## cris (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh yeah by the sound of your description it sounds like it might be a striped marsh frog. The calls dont sound to good with the bad quality but its gives you an idea.
http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Limnodynastes/peroni/


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 12, 2008)

LMAO, that's awesome cris, you've cleared that up....I'm glad you understood the description, you know your frogs...lol
Mate, you were spot on with the marsh frog, that's exactly what it sounds like...well done, top of the class dude!!!

caustichumor, you were 100% correct with your written description, I too would liken the cane toads call as a trill....cool....

Krystal, you might want to get your hearing checked if you havent heard the cane toads before...lol only joking, thanks for the input...
Cheers guys
Scott.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.qm.qld.gov.au/features/frogs/canetoad.asp - at the bottom of this link click on "hear me croak" and it'll show you.

EDIT: sorry I just noticed cris posted a link to the sound already.


----------

